# Neutralleiterbruch im Badezimmer, einfach neue Strippe ziehen?



## combo (8 April 2008)

Hallo,
in der Wohnung meiner Eltern funktioniert seit gestern die Stromzufuhr im Badezimmer nicht mehr. Ich war grade kurz da und hab einen Blick auf die Sache geworfen. Phase ist vorhanden, gegen N und PE liegt keine Spannung an. Habe den Spannungsprüfer gegen den Wasserhahn geerdet, da sind es 230V, also Phase scheint ok. Im Badezimmer sind keine Steckdosen, nur eine Spiegelschrank mit Steckdose, die als "Ausschaltung" geschaltet werden. Achja, es handelt sich um ein TN-C System mit 3* 1.5mm² Stegleitung.

Problem ist, das ich nicht an die Leitung herankomme ohne die Decke auseinanderzureißen. In der Dose, die sich im Flur befindet und die Zuleitung fürs Badezimmer beinhaltet, ist der Neutralleiter in Ordnung. D.H. irgendwo zwischen Dose im Flur und Spiegelschrank muss der Neutralleiterbruch sein. 

Kann ich es so machen, das ich die jetzige Verdrahtung so belasse wie sie ist und eine neue Leitung (NYM 3*1,5mm²) zwischen Dose und Spiegelwand ziehe und dort nur den Neutral, bzw. Schutzleiter belege?

MfG combo


----------



## bike (8 April 2008)

Also ich würde dies nicht machen.

Im Badezimmer macht Strom echt wenig Spass ;-)
Wenn du da etwas machen musst, dann sollte ein Personenschutzautomat drin sein.
Ich kenn die Gegebenheiten nicht, doch besser ein Kabel Aufputz, als eine Gefährtung, egal welcher Art.

bike


----------



## Junior (8 April 2008)

Hallo Combo,
klemm die alte Leitung komplett ab, bau auf den Spiegelschrank einen Funkschalter und bau anstelle des jetzigen Schalters einen Funksender ein.
Gerade im Bad kann die Stegleitung ausser am "M" auch an der Fase beschädigt sein.
:sm11:
MfG Günter.


----------



## combo (8 April 2008)

Die bisherigen Schutzorgane bleiben ja unberührt. Mein Gedanke ist ja nur das ich den gebrochenen PEN Leiter sozusagen durch die neue Leitung wieder Instand setze. Es geht mir mehr oder weniger darum ob es VDE konform ist, wenn ich eine neue Leitung für den PEN ziehe, bzw. die alte so drin bleibt.

Die jetzige Installation ist folgende:

- Dose im Flur: L1 und PEN
- L1 geht auf Ausschalter
- Korrespondierendes L1 und PEN geht auf Spiegelschrank (PEN irgendwo defekt zwischen Dose und Spiegelschrank)
- Neue Leitung für PEN wird versteckt unter ner Leiste verlegt

Ich habe leider erst im August wieder Urlaub, glaube dann reiße ich die alten Strippen sowieso raus.

Der Defekt trat folgendermaßen auf. Licht eingeschaltet, paar Sekunden später aus. Kein Schutzorgan hatte ausgelöst.


----------



## crash (8 April 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> Hallo Combo,
> klemm die alte Leitung komplett ab, bau auf den Spiegelschrank einen Funkschalter und bau anstelle des jetzigen Schalters einen Funksender ein.
> Gerade im Bad kann die Stegleitung ausser am "M" auch an der Fase beschädigt sein.
> :sm11:
> MfG Günter.



was nützt das?
willst du energie per funk übertragen?
bist du Tesla?


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

Junior schrieb:


> klemm die alte Leitung komplett ab, bau auf den Spiegelschrank einen Funkschalter und bau anstelle des jetzigen Schalters einen Funksender ein.
> Gerade im Bad kann die Stegleitung ausser am "M" auch an der Fase beschädigt sein.



ja nee,induktion ist schon ne feine sache, aber eben doch noch nicht in die weiten der spannungsübertragung über einen weiteren weg vorgedrungen 

ansonsten: ich stimme bike zu, lieber ein kabel aufputz, dafür sicher ... die alte leitung komplett totlegen ... FI scheint keiner vorhanden zu sein?! ... evtl. nachrüsten ... 

...warum eigentlich die frage, wo du doch sowieso ein 3x1,5 ziehen willst, warum dann nicht auch alle adern davon benutzen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2008)

combo schrieb:


> Kann ich es so machen, das ich die jetzige Verdrahtung so belasse wie sie ist und eine neue Leitung (NYM 3*1,5mm²) zwischen Dose und Spiegelwand ziehe und dort nur den Neutral, bzw. Schutzleiter belege?
> 
> MfG combo


 
Wenn du schon ne neue Leitung ziehst warum nimmst du dann nicht gleich eine mit genug Andern und legst die Stegleitung tot ? Und du bist sicher das deine Eltern nicht irgendwas im Badezimmer befestigt haben und vielleicht noch nen Nagel für ein Handtuch eingeschlagen haben ??????

Schau nochmal genau nach....


----------



## combo (8 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...warum eigentlich die frage, wo du doch sowieso ein 3x1,5 ziehen willst, warum dann nicht auch alle adern davon benutzen?


Weil ich nur 3*1,5mm auf Lager habe und dann auch wieder das Problem hätte das ich die komplette Decke aufreissen müsste


----------



## crash (8 April 2008)

@combo:
hast du den spiegelschrank mal abgehangen und das Kabel und den Anschluss am spiegelschrank kontrolliert?


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

combo schrieb:


> Weil ich nur 3*1,5mm auf Lager habe und dann auch wieder das Problem hätte das ich die komplette Decke aufreissen müsste



da PEN sowieso kein bestandsschutz mehr hat, mußte sowieso handeln und bis dahin sollte es mit einer aufputzleitung funktionieren ... von dose zu schalter zu spiegelschrank - allpolig geschaltet und gut ... den schalter am spiegelschrank halt auf immer1


----------



## combo (8 April 2008)

Ich würde ja gerne den Kram am Liebsten neu verdrahten, aaaaaber:

- Ich müsste dann die Decke zwischen Dose im Flur und Badezimmer aufreissen und neue Leitung verlegen
- Fliesen zwischen Decke und Schalter aufkloppen und neue Leitung 
- Decke zwischen Schalter und Spiegelschrank aufreissen und neue Leitung
- Fliesen zwischen Decke und Spiegelschrank aufkloppen und neue Leitung

Und dafür habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, bzw. vor August nicht. 

@ crash: Jo, hab ich. Auch in der Verteilerdose im Badezimmer (wo nur der Spiegelschrank draufgeht) ist der PEN defekt (liegt aber nur ca. 30cm davon entfernt).


----------



## combo (8 April 2008)

Hab mal flüchtig ein Bildchen gezeichnet:


----------



## Junior (8 April 2008)

crash schrieb:


> was nützt das?
> willst du energie per funk übertragen?
> bist du Tesla?


 
Natürlich muß die von Combo angedachte NYM Leitung verlegt werden.
Man spart sich aber den Umweg über den Schalter der im Bad oftmals an gefliester Wand ist.


----------



## kermit (8 April 2008)

combo schrieb:


> ...
> Achja, es handelt sich um ein TN-C System mit 3* 1.5mm² Stegleitung.
> ...


wie passt das zusammen?

ansonsten: wie auch immer Du die Wurfleitung für den PEN-Leiter hinbekommst, mach sie provisorisch rein, damit das Licht wieder brennt (und der antike Fön mit geerdetem Metallgehäuse, der in der Steckdose steckt, wieder geerdet ist). Und im August dann richtig machen ...


----------



## ron (9 April 2008)

Was befindet sich auf der anderen Seite von der Wand? ggf. ist es möglich das Kabel auch in einem anderen Raum zu verlegen wo vielleicht keine Fliesen beschädigt werden müßen.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## nade (9 April 2008)

Also wie bereits erwähnt PEN ist nichtmehr. Dann seit Mitte letztem Jahr ist für ALLE Steckbaren Kontakte ein FI mit 30mA vorgeschrieben, auch bei Altbauten.
Bäder und Außenbereich ist schon seit einigen Jahren vorgeschrieben.
Wie ron bereits sagte, guck doch ob du durch Benachbarte Räume und Flur die Leitungen Ziehen kannst.
Auch wie es bei dir Gezeichnet ist mit der Abzweigdose überm Spiegelschrank die ja "nur" 30cm entfernt ist würde ich nicht wieder PE und N zusammenführen. Einmal TNS immer TNS.
FI NAchrüsten wird hier wohl sau schwer werden, weil so nach deiner Beschreibung noch vieles in PEN gelegt ist. Oder sind evtl noch Blechrohre im Flur? Wenn ja dann zwar nicht ganz die Saubere Art einfach einen PE nachziehn.


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

combo schrieb:


> Weil ich nur 3*1,5mm auf Lager habe und dann auch wieder das Problem hätte das ich die komplette Decke aufreissen müsste


 
??????

Eine Lampe braucht doch nur 3x1,5mm^2 

Nach VDE darfst du den PE nicht sperat in einen Bad einer Wohnung verlegen. 
Wir können die nur dne Rat geben, mache es gescheit oder lass es.
Wenn da bei dir schon 1 Euro für 3 Meter Kabel fehlen lass lieber gleich die Finger davon.

Wenne s in deiner Wohnung und zum Beispiel in der Küche gewesen währe könnte man noch evtl. Notlösungen finden. Hey Junge du bastelst da im Bad deiner Eltern rum; Magst Du früh erben?


----------

